# Game 73: LA Lakers @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* April 2nd, 2005 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*LA Lakers (33-38) * @ *San Antonio Spurs (53-19) * 




Previous Meetings:

Spurs 105, Lakers 96 
Spurs 100, Lakers 83 
Spurs 103, Sonics 91 





*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*


































































Home sweet home. Looking for the series sweep and a bounce-back win, the Spurs better come ready to play for this game. Phoenix, Seattle, and Dallas all won yesterday, so we lost a game to all of them. While we're playing like crap on the road, we can't afford to lose home games under any circumstance. Lamar Odom is listed as questionable and he's missed the last 6 games or so for the Lakers. Without him they only have about 3 "true" big man, not including Jumaine Jones who's expected to start if Odom doesn't play. That means we have to take the ball to the basket at will. That means our big men need to play tough and stop playing like sissies. The Lakers can catch fire and rain threes a night long, and if that happens I'm not sure if we'd be able to win. However, the Lakers on the road are like the Spurs on the road minus Tim Duncan, so the Spurs just flat-out have to win this game.





*Koko's Key's to Victory:*


- Effort. Can't get anymore direct than this. The guys have to play like they care, and like they want to win games. 

- Aggressiveness. There's basically no shot blocking presence on the Lakers at all, so the Spurs have to drive in the paint and convert on easy buckets.

- Perimeter defense. The minute the Spurs offer up wide open threes is the moment they lose the game. You can't afford to let them have easy looks at the basket.






The Spurs better win this game. 




Prediction: Spurs 97, Lakers 89


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

What if Spurs don't win this... :eek8:


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ohhh goodness if the spurs dont win this.. then i'd go crazy! spurs are playing at home and against the lakers... can it get easier than that?.... maybe but not by much


spurs 101
lakers 89


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Just got home and I missed most of the first half. It's 43-42 L.A. with 3:30. Rasho's three of three from the field.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

We are looking pretty good now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Horry, Barry and Mihm all out with injuries. It's a very physical game here. I just hope all the are alrite and no one else gets hurt...cept maybe Kobe .

52-56 Spurs with 8:47 left. Time out L.A.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

damn horry is down... hopefully it's nothing too serious 'cuz that would suck real bad.... we need horry


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

hahah ok horry is gonna be fine... he got hit in the "groin" area


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Brent and Horry back in the game! That's a relief. It's tied 60-60, Spurs blowing thier 8 point lead.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ezealen said:


> Horry, Barry and Mihm all out with injuries. It's a very physical game here. I just hope all the are alrite and no one else gets hurt...cept maybe Kobe .
> 
> 52-56 Spurs with 8:47 left. Time out L.A.



hahah wish came true... kobe somewhat got hurt. he was limping going to the bench at the end of 3rd quarter....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe's sure looking a lot better now that he's hurt.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AHAHAHAHAH now that I see that he makes three bad plays in a row. :curse:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Parker is doing GREAT,man I'm sure sorry I traded him for Rip Hamilton on my fantasy team.92-93 GO SPURS!!!


EDIT: DAMNIT RASHO


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Barry gets the layup! 6.7 left spurs up by 1!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe's sure looking a lot better now that he's hurt.


um...he's not hurt...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Kobe chokes! Kobe chokes! Great D by Horry even though he should never have been there! Kobe chokes! :biggrin:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

YEA go Horry,nice defensive job by horry.I was scarred when he threw it up.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah go barry! woo hoo! nice win! 


kobe's last shot looked like it was gonna go in... sure am glad it didn't though


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> um...he's not hurt...


 He was hurt early in the fourth Quater, and then returned to the game. I was being sarcastic.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> He was hurt early in the fourth Quater, and then returned to the game. I was being sarcastic.


If he returned than he obviously wasn't hurt now was he? Let's stop argueing and start making fun of Kobe :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> If he returned than he obviously wasn't hurt now was he? Let's stop argueing and start making fun of Kobe :biggrin:



I guess Roberts nuts were fine, he just faked getting hurt. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I guess Roberts nuts were fine, he just faked getting hurt. :biggrin:


You said Kobe was playing pretty good for being hurt. He may have been hurt earlier but he obviously we playing hurt if he returned. Horry got hurt and then returned when he wasn't anymore, just like Kobe. It really doesn't matter though. It doesn't change the score so let's just stop this stupid arguement.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Negativity checking in. It's hard to be very enthusiastic beating a team that's:



A) Missing it's 2nd best player (Lamar Odom)
B) Missing their starting Center for the 2nd half
C) Free falling losing 10 of 11 games
D) Has an 11-24 road record



Sure, we're missing Duncan, sure, it was a long night for the Spurs, but I was expecting a much better effort than this. Oh well. We win. I'm very happy to know Barry had a solid game including the game winner, but I'm very disappointed that Manu had 7 TO's, including a near-fatal one at the end of the game. Again, oh well. I was expecting us to stomp the Lakers, but this shows what level of a team we are right now. 16 TO's isn't very welcome, and neither is giving up 14 offensive rebounds to a team with 3 true PF's active. 



Props to Bowen for another fantastic defensive effort, and because of that I'll overlook his 8 points in 42 minutes.





San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Brent Barry - 20
Tony Parker - 17
Robert Horry - 13


Rebounds:


Manu Ginobili - 8
Rasho Nesterovic - 8
Robert Horry - 8
Tony Parker - 6
Brent Barry - 5


Assists:


Tony Parker - 9
Manu Ginobili - 6
Bruce Bowen - 3


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Mr. Negativity checking in. It's hard to be very enthusiastic beating a team that's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a rite to be negative. I was just excited about the way we won. In the Spurs defense, they did just come back from Denver and it's elevation. I could only imagine how tired they would be.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> You said Kobe was playing pretty good for being hurt. He may have been hurt earlier but he obviously we playing hurt if he returned. Horry got hurt and then returned when he wasn't anymore, just like Kobe. It really doesn't matter though. It doesn't change the score so let's just stop this stupid arguement.



I was responding to a poster who was happy that Kobe got hurt, because right after it was posted Kobe entered the game and had a monster slam. Hence the sarcasim.

I hope not all spurs fans are this dry?

lol, I wasn't using it as an excuse for the lakers loss. I knew that was comming before the game started. I was surprised it went down to a final shot. I was responding to a post someone made... You know.. The typical stuff people do on forums. 

I guess its my fault for not quoting XxMia_9xX directly, but I just assumed that most people read the entire thread before responding....


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I was responding to a poster who was happy that Kobe got hurt, because right after it was posted Kobe entered the game and had a monster slam. Hence the sarcasim.
> 
> I hope not all spurs fans are this dry?
> 
> ...


I read her post. It kinda was directed to me. And she said he was shaken up not injured.. She wasn't happy Kobe got hurt. You have to a total *** to be happy that someone got hurt, even Kobe. We were just joking around. I didn't say you were using it as an excuse. All I was saying is us arguing about this isn't going to change anything. Can we leave this subject now and stop arguing? I hope all the laker fans aren't this annyoing. Notice I didn't use a question mark :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Let's be civil guys. You're welcome to post in the Spurs forum any time you want CDRacingZX6R, just understand this is the Spurs forum where Spurs homerism is at it's highest. Good luck with the rest of the season, and hopefully one day the Lakers/Spurs rivalry will come back with a vengeance. :yes:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I read her post. It kinda was directed to me. And she said he was shaken up not injured.. She wasn't happy Kobe got hurt. You have to a total *** to be happy that someone got hurt, even Kobe. We were just joking around. I didn't say you were using it as an excuse. All I was saying is us arguing about this isn't going to change anything. Can we leave this subject now and stop arguing? I hope all the laker fans aren't this annyoing. Notice I didn't use a question mark :biggrin:



Yes, Damn us laker fans. We respond to posts on internet forums when it is about our team. :biggrin: 

The whole thing was ment as a joke. I didn't believe that anyone would be happy that Kobe was hurt... Although I'm sure there are a few people who would be. However, I was joking because I know she was joking, or at least thats how I understood it. I think maybe she got it, hence not responding after I made the post.

At least I know not all the spurs fan are totally dense and lacking in comprehension skills, since only one of them is actually responding to my post negatively. 

Anyway, was a good game I guess… Heaven help you guys if you don’t get Duncan back before the playoffs. I actually want him back by the playoffs, for my own reasons of course. :wink: 

Good Luck this year. :cheers:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Yes, Damn us laker fans. We respond to posts on internet forums when it is about our team. :biggrin:
> 
> The whole thing was ment as a joke. I didn't believe that anyone would be happy that Kobe was hurt... Although I'm sure there are a few people who would be. However, I was joking because I know she was joking, or at least thats how I understood it. I think maybe she got it, hence not responding after I made the post.
> 
> ...


Dude, just drop it. On and on about something so insinificent as this stupid arguement. This thread is meant to talk about the game not about whatever it you're arguing about.

Sorry, guess it's kinda my fault for helping this argument stay alive as long as it did. Let's just forget about it.

BTW, what are your reasons to want Duncan back? :thinking:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Let's be civil guys. You're welcome to post in the Spurs forum any time you want CDRacingZX6R, just understand this is the Spurs forum where Spurs homerism is at it's highest. Good luck with the rest of the season, and hopefully one day the Lakers/Spurs rivalry will come back with a vengeance. :yes:



I hope so to... But Lakers gonna be gone a while... But Im rooting for Spurs to win this year. Good luck, :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Dude, just drop it. On and on about something so insinificent as this stupid arguement. This thread is meant to talk about the game not about whatever it you're arguing about.
> 
> Sorry, guess it's kinda my fault for helping this argument stay alive as long as it did. Let's just forget about it.
> 
> BTW, what are your reasons to want Duncan back? :thinking:


I'm one of the few Shaq haters. Not because of Kobe. I'm actually not that big of a Kobe fan either, at least in a personal reguard. I like his worth ethics, his motivation, and I think with the right coaching he could become one of, or maybe the best to ever play the game.. That being said, I think they are both egotistical cry babies. I respect Shaq for what he did for this team, but I dislike all the crap he has been shoveling since going to Miami. Not even crap about Kobe, but the crap about the Laker orginzation alltogether. 

The problem is, and where everyone gets confused.. Is his reasons for leaving. They assume it was Kobes doing. In Phil Jacksons book, and confirmed by Jerry Buss and Rick Foxx, Shaq's main reason for leaving the lakers is because he felt betrayed that the Lakers wouldnt give him a second five year contract for 120 million. Instead, they wanted to sign him on a year by year basis at 30-35 million a year. And assuming he could hold out five years without horrific injuries or game ability, he would have become the highest paid (For a second time) player in NBA history. 

I honestly don't blame Buss for not paying that. Especally durning the playoffs last year in round two when Shaq looks into the camera and Yells "Give me my MONEY". or When Shaq injuries his knee at the end of the playoff series, decided to postpone surgury until the regular season started again and only answers to that "Get hurt on company time, get fixed on company time". Theres some dedication.

Kobe Bryant was verbally ready to go with the Clippers. The money was on the table, he said yes. Within that Sam week Shaq demanded to be traded to a team he felt would give him the five year contract he desired, and because of that Kobe ended up getting offered a great deal of cash.

Why don't I like him? Is Lakers fans and the Lakers Org have given him a great deal of money, priase, fame. We give him his first championship, and we supported him all the way. He has always done little things to get under my skin, and honestly over this year the straw broke the camels back. I have alwyas been the guy at a party talking to Shaq haters "Well he did bring us three rings guys...", I can't do it anymore. I'd rather take this crappy team and build with some new guys that actually enjoy playing for the Lakers.

Now what does this have to do with Duncan and the Spurs. I feel that there is only one team that realistcally can beat the Heat in the finals. And thats a healthy spurs. Denver has some fire, but they are not strong enough to beat a healthy Spurs. The suns have a horrible match up problem with the Heat, because of that Heat has large advantages. Sonics dont have enough of a front court with experiance to take on the Heat. And Detorit is a great defensive team lacking to much in offense.

I have always liked the Spurs. (I dont fall into the ideology that says you can only like one team). I loved the "Twin tower days" of Robinson going for 70 plus points in a playoff game. And NO matter what Shaq brought us, if I could have traded him any of those years for someone as motivated and dedicated to the fans as Tim Duncan is, I'd have done it in a second. Its hard not to respect the guy. 

So yes, I want the Spurs 100 percent come playoff time. I want them to beat the crap out of the Heat. And I wont regret the fact that the lakers didn't make the playoffs at all. (I expected this, considering the players but two are all new, comming from five different teams, and two coaches in one season, no defensive practices the entire year).

So good luck guys, make this "Pathetic" laker fan proud. :banana:


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

LOL! dang sorry... i guess, i'm to blame. hahah but people relax, ok? no arguing, we're all friends here


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Laker fan ... why do all of you write the Pistons off ?
I mean the Heat are better in the regular season but the Pistons are built for the playoffs. The Heat ain't got great role players so the Heat probably won't make it through the nba finals.

Back to the game I knew it was going to be close but if I knew Kobe would shoot the game winner I might have been scared. Good stuff he has lost his clutchness.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Barry : 9/10
Rasho : 9/10
Horry : 8/10
Parker : 7/10
Udrih : 7/10
Massenburg : 7/10
Marks : 7/10
Bowen : 6/10
Mohammed : 6/10
Ginobili : 5/10
Wilks : 4/10


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i wasnt able to post last night im sry.... so i see there was some stress last night on the board and on the gm. this was pathetic.... sry excusses man i was very disipionted in our teams efort. manu seemed like he had oil on his buter finger hands and tony did a nice job... thank God for brent barry.. we won so thats all that matters and hey we sweeped the lakers last yr we would b jumping up and down lol im glad we have off for a long time so we can still work out some kinks.... well were now closer to 60 wins and a little father from dallas and seattle


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I didn't get to see the game because of my trip but the people on the bus did spread the news on the way back to San Antonio. Not a great performance but a win is a win. Good to see Brent hit the game winning shot. :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaBobZ said:


> Laker fan ... why do all of you write the Pistons off ?
> I mean the Heat are better in the regular season but the Pistons are built for the playoffs. The Heat ain't got great role players so the Heat probably won't make it through the nba finals.
> 
> Back to the game I knew it was going to be close but if I knew Kobe would shoot the game winner I might have been scared. Good stuff he has lost his clutchness.



It's no so much that I write them off. They have a chance, this is true. There defense is amazing at times. But heat is functioning like the Lakers were in in the first two back to back wins. (Especally playing as a team), because of that I dont think the Pistons are gonna do much to match that.

A healthy spurs on the other hand is a whole different story. Only givin up 3 losses the entire year at home... Strong front court presense, and a great back court. Spurs are perfectly balanced for the Heat. I'd bet money now that as long as Duncan comes back at full steam, you will see Spurs and Heat in the finals.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Sorry I wasn't able to post, I was at the game. Well although this was a horrible game for us, it was exciting to watch at the end. That Barry game winner was nice, and he had the best game out of any of our players(except possibly Parker). However, overall as a team effort, this game was pathetic. We came out real flat, and let them get like the first 11 points. We had 18 turnovers(I think), and did not have a good 3 point shooting night. Also the Lakers just wanted the game more. Caron Butler had a very good game, one which he should not have had. To be in a close game like this, against a team without their 2nd best player(on a nonplayoff team) is bad. 

We did some things good, the most notable of which, was Parker's creation. He had 9 assists(wow) and only 3 turnovers. Rasho and Horry played decent, but not excellent, and we scrapped together a win, but it didn't feel like a win. We barely beat a reeling Lakers team. I was disappointed with our play and the effort.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm one of the few Shaq haters. Not because of Kobe. I'm actually not that big of a Kobe fan either, at least in a personal reguard. I like his worth ethics, his motivation, and I think with the right coaching he could become one of, or maybe the best to ever play the game.. That being said, I think they are both egotistical cry babies. I respect Shaq for what he did for this team, but I dislike all the crap he has been shoveling since going to Miami. Not even crap about Kobe, but the crap about the Laker orginzation alltogether.
> 
> The problem is, and where everyone gets confused.. Is his reasons for leaving. They assume it was Kobes doing. In Phil Jacksons book, and confirmed by Jerry Buss and Rick Foxx, Shaq's main reason for leaving the lakers is because he felt betrayed that the Lakers wouldnt give him a second five year contract for 120 million. Instead, they wanted to sign him on a year by year basis at 30-35 million a year. And assuming he could hold out five years without horrific injuries or game ability, he would have become the highest paid (For a second time) player in NBA history.
> 
> ...


Wow...all this just to say "So the Spurs can beat the Heat" lol. Well atleast you got alot of point, eh? Although I don't like Shaq, I don't hate him. As for Kobe, I hate his guts. But I must agree with you that with a proper coach Kobe could be one of the greatest to ever play the game. The problem is there is no coach that can put Kobe where he belongs. Not even Phil Jackson could do it, and he was one of the greatest men ever to coach the game.

BTW, don't worry. We'll beat the Heat :wink:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

XxMia_9xX said:


> LOL! dang sorry... i guess, i'm to blame. hahah but people relax, ok? no arguing, we're all friends here


If you really want to go that far back why not go all the way back? If it wasn't for Koko making this thread you would never have made your post. And if BBB.net was never made Koko would never have made this thread. And if the good Doctor never made basketball this site would never be here. And if it wasn't for the Africans who gave him the idea then he would never have made the game. And if God didn't make the africans he would never have gotten the idea. And God's suppose to be perfect so it couldn't be his fault :biggrin: 

lol what I'm really trying to say is it's not your fault. It's partially mine and partially his.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm one of the few Shaq haters. Not because of Kobe. I'm actually not that big of a Kobe fan either, at least in a personal reguard. I like his worth ethics, his motivation, and I think with the right coaching he could become one of, or maybe the best to ever play the game.. That being said, I think they are both egotistical cry babies. I respect Shaq for what he did for this team, but I dislike all the crap he has been shoveling since going to Miami. Not even crap about Kobe, but the crap about the Laker orginzation alltogether.
> 
> The problem is, and where everyone gets confused.. Is his reasons for leaving. They assume it was Kobes doing. In Phil Jacksons book, and confirmed by Jerry Buss and Rick Foxx, Shaq's main reason for leaving the lakers is because he felt betrayed that the Lakers wouldnt give him a second five year contract for 120 million. Instead, they wanted to sign him on a year by year basis at 30-35 million a year. And assuming he could hold out five years without horrific injuries or game ability, he would have become the highest paid (For a second time) player in NBA history.
> 
> ...


 If you think i am going to read all of that you must be smoking a whole lot of pot.

anyway, i would've been pissed off if we did lose very ordianry team are Lakers.


----------

